# : 1-18

## LAEN

.    ,     .      . 
   173  17.06.09 "                  ".
 . 
         ,   ,    .    .  * 1.*  .  ,   16.00   . (      3-  ?)   24,   , .      ˔   ,      .      -695 (   ʳ),   -4234.       -.                    Ҕ (  ),                      ( ) .  *2.* .   - . .  32.    1  .        -   2 , 1  ,   .       .  *3.* .  -  . ͳ ,    .   ,       Ҕ.  *4.* . -.  .  - 37,    .       ,  ,    .          ...  *5.* .  - . . ʳ    4  2      33-     .               -   .  *6.* .  - .  ͳ ,    .   ,       Ҕ.  *7.* .  - . .    ( 28-)       ,    ,    .  *8.* .  - . .  . ϳ          -4234, 2  -3230 .   *9.* .  - .     ( 25-)       ,    .  *10.* .   - .  .   . ϳ     2    ,      .       ,       . (-    ,   )  *11.* . 	 - . .       1- . ˳  .   . ͳ ,    .   ,      ,     ,   .  *12.* .  - - . ͳ  .        .  *13.* .  - . ˳.     ( 23  13-),         ..       ,    . ϳ        -,      .   *14.* .  - .  ϳ       ,               .        .         :)   *15.*  - . .           ʳ     9          . ,     .        -.  *16.*  - - .   36        16  .    ...          2 .   *17.*  ""- .   - 34.  .           . -       1,25,  1 .     50 ,     75,      50 .  1  ,        .  *18.*   -  .       6 !     .        .  ,         .   _ ..._ 
..   -  .   - ,

----------


## Mr_Den

> ... *4.* . -.  .  - 37,    .       ,  ,    .          ...  *5.* .  - . . ʳ    4  2      33-     .               -   . 
> ...
> ..   -  .   - ,

    4  5 .    ,         4-.  ,     ,     ! ! ( 4-,  5-)   .       .      7.30,    (        - !  )     5- ,   33-    .       33-,        24  !  / !       !, .. 33    .       -   .

----------


## Olio

> 4-.  ,     ,     ! !

      ,   7:45        '   

> 16.  - - .  36        16  .    ...          2 .

     

> 12. .  - - . ͳ  .        .

        -,     ,    -

----------


## serg1975

100- . 5-   ,    ,   -.   ,       . 33- ,         " "((((.     5-    .,    ,    ,    .     .(((
   ,        .. .     !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## LAEN

> .,

  4-  ?   , -. 
     4- .         .

----------


## serg1975

> 4-  ?   , -.

   . .   -  ,  .(((

----------


## Mr_Den

> 4-  ?   , -. 
>      4- .         .

            (     ,   ),    ,       .  4-    , ..     33-,  5-        .
,   ,     "" (   5-),    (    4-)        (  33).   ,   5-,  4-  ,     .   17.30 (" ") 5-      (    ).

----------


## LAEN

*Mr_Den*,   33-       
       8-10 .

----------


## Mr_Den

> *Mr_Den*,   33-       
>        8-10 .

    ,  ,   ,    7.30  33-  . 8-10 . , , ,   "    ".    1-18 ,     -"    - "-  4  5    .      - !

----------


## LAEN

> 8-10 . , , ,

   ? .   ,   . 
 4-     .    DAB/Scania

----------


## Sky

,  8- ,     -      "21",   - "4"        ,       .

----------


## serg1975

,,,,,((((

----------


## LAEN

*Sky*,    22   22    21.
       4-5-22,    .

----------


## Sky

> Sky,    22   22    21.

      ,      .

----------


## LAEN

> 8-10 . , , ,

   ()  ""

----------


## Mr_Den

> ()  ""

     ,     ( ...),     (   ).      .  ()  ,      .        ,      . 
     -     .        33-,                  :)

----------


## crazyastronomer

> *3.* .  -  . ͳ ,    .   ,       Ҕ.

     "    ().

----------


## LAEN

> "    ().

        "", ²3776

----------


## Olio

> "    ().

   12

----------


## LAEN

> 12

  ³ .     .     ,    "̳  ".

----------

